# Possible Wifi Fix For Many Issues



## HPrep (Oct 25, 2011)

I discovered cm7 device ID has to many characters an needs to be set shorter. I changed mine from android66775478997765443788 to just androidTP and no more issues with market not responding and no more wifi drops. How to: go into settings/applications/development. And change device ID to smthng short. Please post if this fixes your issues.


----------



## Toastedone (Oct 24, 2011)

I just changed my router channel from 11 to 5 and have had no problems since


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

HPrep said:


> I discovered cm7 device ID has to many characters an needs to be set shorter. I changed mine from android66775478997765443788 to just androidTP and no more issues with market not responding and no more wifi drops. How to: go into settings/applications/development. And change device ID to smthng short. Please post if this fixes your issues.


My Droid 2 hostname its as long our longer, and have no issues with it our my Touchpad. Not sure why changing it would have an affect on connectivity.


----------



## HPrep (Oct 25, 2011)

It maybe a small percent of people who cannot connect with there wpa2 connections or just with att uverse. I just changed my device ID and my gateway likes it now so my touchpad seems 100% fixed . Before i could connect but then it was unresponsive and still showed connected and apps were unresponsive.


----------



## mesh (Oct 14, 2011)

There is definitely a problem with the Android driver for the toichpad wifi when using wireless n and high channels such as 11. Had tons of problems, bit since switching to channel 3 it's been great. Hopefully the cm team is awarenof this.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## JohanX (Oct 7, 2011)

HPrep said:


> I discovered cm7 device ID has to many characters an needs to be set shorter. I changed mine from android66775478997765443788 to just androidTP and no more issues with market not responding and no more wifi drops. How to: go into settings/applications/development. And change device ID to smthng short. Please post if this fixes your issues.


How do you change the device ID?

Sent from my CM7 HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## twiddler (Aug 22, 2011)

Wireless N does have issues with CM7. Once I switched my router to use only B/G everything was fine.


----------



## HPrep (Oct 25, 2011)

Go into settings,then applications,then under development change device ID


----------



## cobjones (Jun 21, 2011)

JohanX said:


> How do you change the device ID?
> 
> Sent from my CM7 HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


I hope you're kidding... you quoted the answer.


----------



## kandroid (Oct 16, 2011)

Can anyone tell me how to change the router channel? I can change the router channel in the advanced wifi settings but the only channels available are 11,13,14. In order to make lower channels available , do I have to change settings on my computer internet settingsoptions?


----------



## Greg117 (Jul 28, 2011)

Also try uninstalling any custom kennels on the WebOS side of things. So far that had fixed my wifi problems


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

kandroid said:


> Can anyone tell me how to change the router channel? I can change the router channel in the advanced wifi settings but the only channels available are 11,13,14. In order to make lower channels available , do I have to change settings on my computer internet settingsoptions?


You change the router channel on the router...process varies by router type and UI in their embedded web server (EWS). Look into the support docs for your router, or go to the support forum on your browser manufacturer's web site for assistance.


----------



## Toly (Jul 28, 2011)

Changing this worked for me. Thanks


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

I connect to three N networks (all have channels set to the 1-4 range) w/out issue, even w/the original long host name, so there must be some router-specific issues going on here.

The mighty troika of wifi fixes (for those who need them) at this point appears to be the following, in order of impact on your home wifi environment:

- Shorten host name on TP
- Set wifi channel on router to a channel in the 1-5 range
- Change router from N to B/G protocol

If I had wifi issues that would be the set of changes I would step through at this point.


----------



## Darinmc (Sep 8, 2011)

First off, I hope this helps some people solve their problems with wifi connectivity.

With that said, I have my router set to wireless N on the highest channel possible and have NO connectivity problems. I can hotspot with my phone, connect to work, and connect at the house (but I do experience other bugs with the ROM). It's not a clear cut issue as many people assume, and it in no way is experienced by everyone. So while there are definitely ways you can work around the problems certain users are facing, it's pretty impossible to say things like the wifi driver is broken with any certainty. It just isn't that simple. There are so many inconsistencies right now that the most we can hope for are threads like these that offer ideas for work-arounds.

Thanks again for posting this op. Bump.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Things aren't "broken", but I think it's pretty it's clear that wifi isn't completely right, either. My D2 on CM7 connects to any network it sees on any channel, and stays connected w/out issue. Luckily my TP behaves pretty much the same. But enough people are reporting issues w/the TP wifi that it does look like there are some issues in wifi that need to be worked through by the developers, to get it to the "it just works" status.


----------



## xixix (Aug 23, 2011)

In my case, Changed the router from N down to B/G fixed my problem. Not just android, I have the same problem with Wifi on WebOS.


----------

